# props = σκηνικά αντικείμενα



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2009)

Τα props τα είχα ψάξει πριν κάμποσο καιρό, είχα «διαπιστώσει» ότι δεν τα λένε «κάπως» στα ελληνικά, και το είχα αφήσει έτσι (τότε τα είχα μεταφράσει, νομίζω, «σκηνικά αξεσουάρ»). Τώρα τα ξαναβρήκα μπροστά μου. Υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο;
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## NatCat (Aug 29, 2009)

Εγώ τα ξέρω ως "σκηνικά αντικείμενα".


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2009)

Στα *σκηνικά αντικείμενα* είχε καταλήξει και η συζήτηση στο φόρουμ το αλλοτινό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2009)

Χμμ, ευχαριστώ, είδα και τα _είδη φροντιστηρίου_ εκεί. Είδα και το γλωσσάρι κινηματογραφικών ταινιών που προτείνει εκεί κάποιος user7 :).

Όμως, θα χρησιμοποιούσατε τον όρο _*σκηνικά αντικείμενα*_ και για τα συνοδευτικά μπιχλιμπίδια για μια στημένη φωτογραφία (όπως τον έχω τώρα εγώ); Δεν μοιάζει κάπως υπερβολικός;

Ίσως πάλι απλώς αρκεί να τον «χωνέψω» λίγο...


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2009)

Από έκθεση στο Μουσείο Μπενάκη:

Οι Ναοί της Φωτογραφίας
Ο διάκοσμος των φωτογραφικών στούντιο, 1860-1910
Στα πρώτα χρόνια της ιστορίας του φωτογραφικού πορτραίτου, ο διάκοσμος των φωτογραφικών στούντιο (ή των «ναών της φωτογραφίας», όπως αποκαλούνται σε κείμενα του 19ου αιώνα), είναι απλός. Ο φωτογράφος αρκείται στη χρήση μιας κουρτίνας ή ενός ζωγραφικού φόντου για να εμπλουτίσει το κάδρο του. Αργότερα, προσθέτονται και άλλα αντικείμενα όπως ο ορθοστάτης, συνήθως κατασκευασμένος από συμπιεσμένο χαρτί, η καρέκλα και το τραπέζι. Ακολουθώντας τάσεις της μόδας, τα φόντα γίνονται ακόμα πιο περίτεχνα και ευρηματικά. Εμφανίζονται κάγκελα μπαλκονιών, ανθοστήλες, βάρκες, ποδήλατα, κλπ. Έτσι το εργαστήρι του φωτογράφου μοιάζει με θεατρική σκηνή έτοιμη να δεχτεί κάθε φωτογραφική πρόκληση. Δεν είναι σπάνιες οι φορές που ένας φωτογράφος επιστρατεύει όλη του τη φαντασία προκειμένου να δημιουργήσει πρωτότυπα και ευρηματικά φόντα, ώστε να μεταφέρει τον φωτογραφούμενο σ’ έναν κόσμο φανταστικό. Πετυχημένη θεωρείται η φωτογραφία εκείνη που αποκτά την ψευδαίσθηση της αληθοφάνειας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ για τα δωρεάν μαθήματα αποτελεσματικής έρευνας και όσο και αν επαναλαμβάνομαι... :)


----------



## sophia (Aug 30, 2009)

Στο θέατρο τα σκηνικά αντικείμενα ονομάζονται _φροντιστήριο_. Συχνά χρησιμοπιείται και η λέξη _φροντιστηριακά_, αν και δεν είναι είναι δόκιμη.


----------



## crystal (Aug 30, 2009)

Ditto - δεν ξέρω αν είναι δόκιμο ή όχι, αλλά κι εμείς στο θέατρο _φροντιστηριακά _τα λέγαμε.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2009)

Στους υποτίτλους, πολλές φορές τα έχω αποδώσει σκηνικά αντικείμενα, και μετά από την πληροφορία κάποιων παλιότερων συνφορουμιτών ότι τα props λέγονται φροντιστήριο, άρχισα να αποδίδω τον propman ή property master ως φροντιστή ή υπεύθυνο φροντιστηρίου. Αυτό λέει άλλωστε και το answers.com.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2009)

Με την ευκαιρία, να και μια επίσημη περιγραφή του φροντιστή από απόφαση του ΥΠΠΟ με θέμα «Άσκηση του επαγγέλματος του τεχνικού της Βιομηχανίας Κινηματογράφου και Τηλεόρασης»:

Ο Φροντιστής συνεργάζεται με τον Σκηνογράφο και τον Ενδυματολόγο για την εξασφάλιση όλων των αντικειμένων της επένδυσης των χώρων γυρίσματος και επιμελείται για την έγκαιρη εξεύρεση κάθε υλικού και αντικειμένου το οποίο χρειάζεται για τις ανάγκες του γυρίσματος της κινηματογραφικής ταινίας ή του τηλεοπτικού προγράμματος, την παραλαβή και επιστροφή των πραγμάτων και τη διατήρησή τους σε καλή κατάσταση.

Για τον όρο «φροντιστήριο» αυτό που είχα πει και στο παρελθόν είναι ότι πρόκειται για ειδικό όρο που δεν έχει πάει πέρα από την πιάτσα των τεχνικών, ενώ η αγγλική props είναι γνωστή σε όλους, άρα χρειάζεται και μετάφραση που θα γίνεται αμέσως κατανοητή. Σε μια μετάφραση θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε το «φροντιστήριο» μόνο αν απευθυνόταν (το κείμενο, ο διάλογος) σε τεχνικούς που θα το καταλάβαιναν.


----------



## nikolaou (Mar 19, 2016)

Από φίλη μου σκηνοθέτρια επιβεβαιώνω, και προσθέτω "σκευή" επί το λογιότερον.
(Υποθέτω από το σκευή και η οικοσκευή των επαναπατριζομένων.)


----------

